

Yelping for Dollars (2006) - bearwithclaws
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2006/tc20061207_915943.htm

======
jmtame
oh boy, shameless plug time! yelp is a great desktop experience, but if you've
got an iphone give graffiti a shot: <http://www.graffitigeo.com>. it's a bit
more fun to use than urbanspoon and goodrec with the mobs and badges. no
registration or anything like that needed. you can see my profile here as an
example: <http://graffitigeo.com/jared>

p.s. we do not pay anyone to write comments or create the walls.

------
jwegener
this is from 2006

~~~
lawrence
the "netscape.com's Jason Calacanis" was kind of a giveaway.

